# Anyone Fishing And/Or Crabbing Avalon?



## BobEver (Jun 10, 2005)

Will be down for a week starting on Saturday. Will have my 14 foot boat with 15HP outboard slipped right at the house we are staying at.

Has anyone been fishing or crabbing the area lately? Any luck?

Thanks
Bob
[email protected]


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeh I would love to hear from anyone who is in the vacinity of that area. Haven't been down this summer and looking to head down in a couple of weeks.

-FFM


----------



## FMBill (Aug 22, 2005)

Fished the Sea Isle side of Townsend Inlet Friday and Saturday about dawn. Nothin on Friday and a few kingfish and a short fluke on Saturday.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Excellent. Thanks for the report.


----------

